# Catwings - Ursula K Le Guin



## Luftballoons (Jul 27, 2004)

"Catwings" was one of my favourite books when I was younger. Have any of you read it? It's really beautiful even if you aren't a child.

I also found out that you can buy a box set (here), I'm going to ask for it for my birthday


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I have it on my shelf right now  . It was one of my favourites as well. It's one of the few books I'll be saving in case I decide to have children.


----------

